# Miui



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok so im about to sound like the biggest noob ever

I have no idea what miui is. Is It a ROM or a theme or something else? and how do i get it?

Thanks for the help and for not judging









<3


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

miui is a Rom like cyanogenmod bro. Many of android user use this ROM because of the beautiful interface it gives


----------



## TheRidge (Nov 25, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Ok so im about to sound like the biggest noob ever
> 
> I have no idea what miui is. Is It a ROM or a theme or something else? and how do i get it?
> 
> ...


Thanx for being brave enough to ask that question!! I didn't know what miui was either







I've seen the name bounced around here and there & was curious as to what it was too.
And thanks to the non judgement person who answered! You rawk! Knowing that its a ROM and by the way you explained it, it sounds like something I'd be interested in. (I'm a ROM slut LOL) so it sounds like something that I need to seek out
A new adventure







thanx!

Ridge

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

its weird because i get the feeling its a big ROM i just haven't heard much about it... its not in ROM manager


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

This rom truly is beautiful.I would highly suggest it.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Phalanx7621 said:


> This rom truly is beautiful.I would highly suggest it.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Better than CM7?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Better than CM7?


The answer to this is just an opinion. Try both and decide for yourself.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Better than CM7?


apples and oranges, really. I see you are on the thunderbolt... if you're interested in trying it out, heres a couple of links.

one.
two.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

dont believe what these people are saying to you. Miui is a cat.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> dont believe what these people are saying to you. Miui is a cat.


+ like


----------

